# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ط§ظ‚ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ط©  . . .

## الصاااااقعة

*ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ط­ط§ظ„ظٹط§ ط¨ظ‡ ٢٤ ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨  ظ‡ظ†ط§ظ„ظƒ ط®ط§ظ†ط© ط´ط§ط؛ط±ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط­طھط±ظپ ط³ط§ظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظƒط± ط§ط¯ظˆ ط·ط±ظپ ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‰ ظ„ظ… ظٹط­ط¶ط± ط­طھظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† ظˆظ„ظ… طھظƒطھظ…ظ„ ط§ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھظ‡ . . ط­ط§ظ„ظٹط§ طھظ… ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ظ‰  30  ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨  . . ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ظˆط¯  ط§ظ‚ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ظٹظ† . .   ١/ ط§ط¨ظˆط¹ط´ط±ظٹظ†  ظ†ظ‡ط§ظٹط© ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ٢/ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط·ظپظ‰  ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ٣/ ط¬ط¯ظˆ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ط§ظˆ ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ط© (ظ‚طµظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ…ط©)  ٤/ ظ‡ظ†ط§ظ„ظƒ ط®ط§ظ†ط© ط´ط§ط؛ط±ط©  (ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط§ظ…ط¨ط¯ط©) ٥/ ط§ط¨ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط³ظ… ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ط§ظ„  ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ٦/ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ„ط§ط³ظٹظƒ  ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ط§ظˆ ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ط©٧/  ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط­ ط­ط§ظ…ط¯  ط®ط±ظˆط¬ ط§ط¹ط§ط±ط© ط§ظˆ ظ…ط؛ط§ط¯ط±ط© ظ‡ظ†ط§ظ„ظƒ ط®ظ…ط³ط© ط®ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط¥ط¶ط§ظپظٹط©  ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظƒط´ظپط¯ط§ ظƒظ„ ظٹط§ط´ط¨ط§ط¨  ظ…ط¬ط±ط¯ ط±ط£ظ‰  ط´ط®طµظ‰ ظپظ‚ط· . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*!!!!!! معقول التعب دا كل يطلع صينى  . .
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*احسن من يطلع ابوعشرين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

احسن من يطلع ابوعشرين



هههههههه
                        	*

----------

